# Pet Passports - travelling with dog



## lotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi all,
My husband and I are considering our first venture over/under the water (maybe into France) with our pooch. I have read bits about the pet passport laws being relaxed in Jan 2012 so may leave it till next year but im still a bit confused?
Will I still need to see a vet in France before i return to the UK?

Also, how have you all found it in France travelling with a dog? Are they dog friendly as in places to visit/eat out??
Thanks
:drive::wave:


----------



## MOS (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Lotty we take our terrier (sally)with us sometimes ,and the french are great with dogs ,we take her into shops and restaurants with us and as long as the dog is well behaved its fine ,she used to go into hotells before we started MHing ,and we have had verry little difficulty appart from french vetts co^^ing up the dates on the passport and having to wait 12 hours extra at the ferry before we could travel ,
dont know about the changes but will have to find out ours is up next year 
MOS


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 10, 2011)

I think i mite be discriminated against, especially with my bullmastiff, Henry, he's slightly on the large side,


----------



## Pilote head (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Lottie,

Don't be put off by the thought of taking your dog over the channel.......been doing it years and it really is a piece of cake.

So long as you get the chipping and rabies jabs etc. completed in time you will not have a problem. Remember though that on a ferry the dog travels in the car/van, so I found that with our first dog we had to go via the tunnel as we could stay with her.....our Lab however is easier and she just sleeps during the crossing in the van. You also of course have to see a vet for flea and tic treatment in the window 24 to 48 hours before return.....we've never had a problem with finding a vet, even used one in Germany once.....mind you, being German she had to find an appropriate stamp to use on the paperwork and that took longer than the consultation!......thats just what all Germans feel tey have to do to make something "official!"

Enjoy it....you wo't regret it!

Regards,  Pilote Head


----------



## David & Ann (Aug 10, 2011)

Since I came to live in England 6 1/2 years ago, I have no problem taking my pet abroad. As long as she has her injections and produce her card and passport it is no problem. In fact I take her on the Ferries and Aircraft. Perhaps because she is so well behaved she is permitted to travel in public places, not in a kennel or cage.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 10, 2011)

if going from dover take the hovercraft . i have used it just stayed in the van with the dog , once stayed in the van on a dover crossing . nothing to see on the boat just go to sleep for awhile . easy sorted . blackie my dog left in dec 99 3 months before the pets scheme came out . at first we had to export the dog but it soon changed . she regularly goes away now . there is no probs now use a vet in spain . and next day catch ferry from santander . the vet even knows the dogs nasme as soon as i speak to her . its so easy . blackie as had a few passports as they soon get filled up with the inspections . cheers alan.


----------



## iwm (Aug 11, 2011)

Sometimes news is s-l-o-w reaching us north of the English-Scottish border.

Are hovercrafts still running on the English Channel?

Cheers

IanM


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Aug 11, 2011)

MOS said:


> Hi Lotty we take our terrier (sally)with us sometimes ,and the french are great with dogs ,we take her into shops and restaurants with us and as long as the dog is well behaved its fine ,she used to go into hotells before we started MHing
> MOS



A few years ago we were having an aperitif in a restaurant bar when in came a dog with two humans in tow. The dog ordered a couple of Pernods for the humans and then proceeded to behave in a dog like manner by farting almost constantly and then licking itself in only a place a dog would lick in mixed company. The French are pretty relaxed about dogs but this one was just too much and he was banned by the maitre from the restaurant and we could eat without the need for a gas mask.

I love French restaurants that allow dogs - its usually better than a cabaret when the owner's dog(s) get into a fist fight with a customer's dog(s). "C'est normal".

Mind you I am always a bit worried when I see the dogs licking the cutlery - especially after licking their nether regions!!


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Aug 11, 2011)

*pet travel*



lotty said:


> Hi all,
> My husband and I are considering our first venture over/under the water (maybe into France) with our pooch. I have read bits about the pet passport laws being relaxed in Jan 2012 so may leave it till next year but im still a bit confused?
> Will I still need to see a vet in France before i return to the UK?
> 
> ...


 
Hi 
may i suggest you look up the d.e.f.r.a. web site, you will get all the relavent information from their site.
Defra - Department for Environment, Food and Rural Affairs as a licenced animal carrier i have constantly to check their rules.

tranivanman


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Aug 11, 2011)

I posted this on the new rules on UK Campsites



> There are new rules for pet travel coming into force on 1st January 2012 and it will be easier to take your dog or cat on hols with you.
> 
> There has not been any agreement yet as to you having to still have your pet "tick and tapeworm treated" by a foreign vet prior to returning to the UK. This may change so keep watching the DEFRA website. Personally I hope it does as pet owners should all be capable of squirting a bit of Frontline on our pets and giving tapeworm treatment.



LINK to original article

DEFRA Linky

What is not clear at this stage is whether or not we, as pet owners, will still have to visit a foreign Vet before travelling back to the UK. It seems likely that we will continue to have visit a Vet because, according to DEFRA, the UK is Tapeworm free. If pet owners could be trusted to give the treatment then it would be OK but there will always be some-one who couldn't be a&%*&d to do it. So the visit to the Vet will continue.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Aug 11, 2011)

kimbowbill said:


> I think i mite be discriminated against, especially with my bullmastiff, Henry, he's slightly on the large side,



You might want to check this if you are thinking of taking a Bull Mastif to France  Dogs in France


----------



## maximillian123 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Travelling dog*

We have taken our pooch over about 10 times with no problems if you stick ti the 24-48 hour rule (we tried to come back early once)
As far as the vet is concerned, we use a campsite about 1/2 hour from Calais or Dunkirk. The owner works for a local vet and she will make an appoinment for you. See Camping Caravaning Nord Pas-de-Calais - La Chaumiere - 59285 Buysscheure


----------



## lotty (Aug 11, 2011)

kimbowbill said:


> I think i mite be discriminated against, especially with my bullmastiff, Henry, he's slightly on the large side,


 
Not little Henry, he's a darling! xx


----------



## Deleted member 11999 (Aug 12, 2011)

vwalan said:


> if going from dover take the hovercraft . .



Didn't they stop about 11 years ago?


----------



## vwalan (Aug 12, 2011)

hi, you may be right . it was a long time ago . at first portsmouth or dover were the the only ports you could come back with a dog. 
we used to do it regularly at one time . not always with the dog. we used to take the kids and time travel .if you left france at 12 oclock you could arrive in uk at 15 minutes to twelve. so you must have added 15 minutes to your life. (childish minds understand it ).
we also used to use ramsgate to dunkirk alot. with sally line , my favourite at the time . but that was before taking the dog was allowed . 
anyway on the short crossings just stay with the dog in your camper if you think the dog will get distressed . i pay for a kennel on the santander crossing but leave the dog in the trasiler (camper )after all its her home for 6 months of the year. sometimes they send the burser or even the casptain to check its utable but its always ok. just have to make a fuss. the kennels are noisey and distressing for the dogs i think. 
cheers alan.


----------



## runnach (Aug 12, 2011)

Firstly I have no idea what is happening in 2012 but as things stand it is all quite easy.

The 24:48 hour rule has already been explained, stick to it you will have no problems . I pay 45 euros at a vets in Calais and there has never been a problem 

As for how welcome are hounds I give a little insight. 

A couple opf weeks ago at work we visited a tree climbing centre and the dog was banned.

However later in the day after boyish mischief on a pedalo with dog visisted a restaurant and no one batted an eyelid literally. 

Please dont be scared of bringing the extra family member here.

The only thing I would say is if visiting the deep south it is necessary to immunise against mosquitos which can be done here in a chemists éé eurois for advantix 

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Aug 13, 2011)

channa said:


> The only thing I would say is if visiting the deep south it is necessary to immunise against mosquitos which can be done here in a chemists éé eurois for advantix
> Channa



I thought that Advantix was given like Frontline, a sort of squirty tube thing? I didn't know it was given by injection

Also, if you are using Advantix and you are returning to the UK: If you have Cats at home and they are inclined to lick the dog then it is better not use Advantix. It's poisonous to cats


----------



## runnach (Aug 13, 2011)

baloothebear said:


> I thought that Advantix was given like Frontline, a sort of squirty tube thing? I didn't know it was given by injection
> 
> Also, if you are using Advantix and you are returning to the UK: If you have Cats at home and they are inclined to lick the dog then it is better not use Advantix. It's poisonous to cats



I mentioned injections of Advantix ??? 

I totally agree with your comments Advantix is poisonous to cats and a squirty thing but my understanding is only at the point of application when they can lick it whilst still wet. Furthermore it shouldnt be administered to a cat, clearly marked on the packaging.( a metabolism thing apparently)

For clarification I was trying to convey that irrespective of passport rules, a dog needs protection against ticks etc if visiting France, furthermore if visiting the south there is a serious (life threatening) risk from mosquito bites and it is the mossie thing I am trying to get across.

Advantix in my opinion is similar to frontline with the difference it is formulated and more localised for the diseases a dog can pick up here. Frontline doesnt give protection against mosquitos ? 

Another alternative is Scalibor which I have only ever found in the vets and is administered topically too. It does the same thing but slightly more pricey

Irrespective of all this the worm tick thing must be done at a French vets before a return to Britain as the current rules dictate

Regards

Channa


----------



## cooljules (Aug 13, 2011)

channa said:


> I mentioned injections of Advantix ???
> 
> I totally agree with your comments Advantix is poisonous to cats and a squirty thing but my understanding is only at the point of application when they can lick it whilst still wet. Furthermore it shouldnt be administered to a cat, clearly marked on the packaging.( a metabolism thing apparently)
> 
> ...


 
No it doesnt have to be done at a french vet, i have never been to a french vet


----------



## runnach (Aug 13, 2011)

cooljules said:


> No it doesnt have to be done at a french vet, i have never been to a french vet


 
What doesnt? please re read.

I am advising protection for a dog when here, and indeed I dont think I mentioned that veterinary assistance is required. What I said was Scalibor an equivalent to Advantix I have only ever found for sale at the vets.

In respect of re entry to the uK worms and ticks It needs a vets signature on the passport  24/48_ hour rule etc .

Channa


----------



## cooljules (Aug 13, 2011)

you wrote


Irrespective of all this the worm tick thing must be done at a French vets before a return to Britain as the current rules dictate


thats not true at all


----------



## runnach (Aug 13, 2011)

cooljules said:


> you wrote
> 
> 
> Irrespective of all this the worm tick thing must be done at a French vets before a return to Britain as the current rules dictate
> ...



I am interested, please explain how you have brought a dog back to the UK on the pet passport scheme without consulting a French Veterinary practise

I was it seems I was wrongly under the impression that a dog must be treated for ticks and worms not less than 24 hours and not more than 48 hours before reaching a uk port.

This needs to be authenticated by a vets stamp time date etc.

Please explain  

Channa


----------



## cooljules (Aug 13, 2011)

quite simple, i dont pay stupid high french prices, or have to hang around the port for a day or so, i get mine done in Berlin, or Cottbus, Dresden etc. infact been to a vets in Berlin at 3am, and paid less than half what you pay in france.  i always get a ferry about 2am or so, then a nice drive when i feel like it to get to france with plenty of time and within the window needed.


----------



## runnach (Aug 13, 2011)

cooljules said:


> quite simple, i dont pay stupid high french prices, or have to hang around the port for a day or so, i get mine done in Berlin, or Cottbus, Dresden etc. infact been to a vets in Berlin at 3am, and paid less than half what you pay in france.  i always get a ferry about 2am or so, then a nice drive when i feel like it to get to france with plenty of time and within the window needed.



Well I reckon the deviation to Dresden or Berlin in terms of fuel alone will far outweigh the outlandish 45 euros spent in Calais.

At least we have established something though and that the tick worm job needs to be carried out by a vet.

My original point 

Channa


----------



## cooljules (Aug 13, 2011)

i didnt want people to think as you said it *HAD *to be done in france, that it was true, when its not.

i get my dog done where ever i am leaving from, hence all over Germany, which means i dont have to hang around France for a day for 2 reasons, 1 cos i dont like the french, and 2 dont like the french.   

i can time it perfectly, even allowing 23 hours or so if im delayed getting to the ferry. i pick a 24 hour vet to get it done 25 hours before. then a nice steady drive.  i certanly dont fancy hanging around france for longer than i have too, and pey high tourist fees for my dog.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Aug 14, 2011)

I wonder if it is cheaper to have your pet treated in Belgium? Then one could do a tobacco run at the same time


----------



## vwalan (Aug 14, 2011)

hi . this year in san vicente de la barquetta in northern spain it was 28.50 at the vets including the medication. a few years ago i was charged 30 at the same vets , dont knowwh  never payed less thn 26 euro. spain is also cheap for the rbis jab . never done it there might cause confusion so keep to british vets for that. i think the french vets have been ripping folk off as well . another reason to ferry to and from spain .


----------



## Polly (Aug 14, 2011)

*I*

Hia

I am going to France with my dog 11th Sept- 23 Sept

My question here is 

I use frontline and she will be due it the  beginning of Sept   now should I leave it as she will be seeing the vet on the way home or should I give it her a month early

also which and where is the vet in calais that you use???


----------



## cooljules (Aug 14, 2011)

vwalan said:


> hi . this year in san vicente de la barquetta in northern spain it was 28.50 at the vets including the medication. a few years ago i was charged 30 at the same vets , dont knowwh  never payed less thn 26 euro. spain is also cheap for the rbis jab . never done it there might cause confusion so keep to british vets for that. i think the french vets have been ripping folk off as well . another reason to ferry to and from spain .


 
Germany was a little less than that for mine, but all i have heard for ages is the cost at the french border, which people just presumed was the going rate all over. in german its called a Tierpass (animal pass)


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Aug 15, 2011)

Polly said:


> Hia
> 
> I am going to France with my dog 11th Sept- 23 Sept
> 
> ...



We will be taking Masterbrain over this year; all being well, we hope to be in France for nearly one month.
We normally give him a dose of Frontline once a month. This time he will get a shot of Advantix* instead as it covers more "problems" than Frontline.

We don't use Advantix* at home because we have a cat and Advantix* is very bad for cats. We will take our own Frontline and hope that the Vet will use ours. He will get Frontline coming back 


Here's a useful chart for the extra protection of Advantix Advantix for Dogs - BayerAnimal - Product Detail


----------



## vwalan (Aug 15, 2011)

hi jules . didnt you know the world starts and ends in france. if you go any further you fall off the end . 
we have used a vet at st pol de leon . they werent too bad . ideal for a roscoff -plymouth  route. now we normally use the santander route saves the drive through france . keeps the milage down so we can drive into maroc etc and not do a service till we get home . plus wine is cheaper in spain and spirits hee hee . cheers alan.


----------



## cooljules (Aug 15, 2011)

lol yeah. does seem that sometimes....'wow you go as far as germany and poland, we just stay in france'

i dont drink wine, i totally hate the stuff but im a lover of nice spirits, esp polish vodkas etc, and i smoke more than my LW35 diesel after a month of being stood lol

i was just trying to explain, you dont have to have it done in france, esp near the border, and the further away i guess its less busy and cheaper.

im not a fan of the french, never met one that was a fan of the english (and met many.....)  yet never ever had a problem with germans, young or old, i know many and i like the german seaside, Ruegen island, always made to feel welcome even thought im a tommy lol.  ok had one bad problem in berlin some years ago, but with the amount of places and years i have been going i cant complain, cos i know a german visiting here would have much more problems and agro from the young (seen it when i have german friends over!)


----------



## vwalan (Aug 15, 2011)

yes we have done poland but i think you miss read it . st.pol de leon is in brittany. near roscoff. blacky as been to poland czech republic. in fact lots more . she as probably been to more countries than most on here. never had a problem. she left before the pets scheme came out and was away for 9 months that trip .cheers alan.


----------



## cooljules (Aug 15, 2011)

vwalan said:


> yes we have done poland but i think you miss read it . st.pol de leon is in brittany. near roscoff. blacky as been to poland czech republic. in fact lots more . she as probably been to more countries than most on here. never had a problem. she left before the pets scheme came out and was away for 9 months that trip .cheers alan.


 
ah ok, only ever done dover dunkirk..didnt know where brittany was, i know its further down and west ish.  my dog loves poland, people love him too. lol  cant wait for the new 2012 rules, so much easier for my new dog too


----------



## zipnolan (Aug 16, 2011)

doc may be of use, just paste n print....


PETS: Useful French phrases
This is a list of phrases that you may find useful when you visit a French-speaking vet, e.g. when you take your pet to a vet to be treated against ticks and a tapeworm before you enter the UK. 
I am travelling back to the UK with my cat/dog/ferret under the Pet Travel Scheme
Je retourne au Royaume-Uni avec mon chat/chien/furet dans le cadre du Programme de voyage des animaux de compagnie (PVAC) [Pet Travel Scheme - PETS].
Can you read my pet's microchip? Do you have a microchip reader? The microchip is located here (point where the microchip is). 
Pouvez-vous lire la micropuce de mon animal? Avez-vous un lecteur de micropuce? La puce est ici (montrez du doigt l'endroit où se trouve la puce). 
My pet has to be treated against ticks and tapeworms (Rhipicephalus sanguineus and Echinococcus multilocularis). Can you do this? 
Mon animal doit être traité contre les tiques et les ténias (Rhipicephalus sanguineus et Echinococcus multilocularis). Pouvez-vous le faire?
The treatment for ticks must be an acaricide licensed for use against ticks. A tick collar is not acceptable. The treatment for tapeworms must contain praziquantel. 
Le traitement contre les tiques doit être un acaricide agréé pour une utilisation contre les tiques. Un collier antiparasitaire contre les tiques n'est pas acceptable. Le traitement contre les ténias doit contenir du praziquantel. 
You will need to complete sections VI and VII of my pet's passport/give me an official certificate to show that you have treated my pet. You must record the day and time that you did the treatment. 
Je dois vous demander de remplir les sections VI et VII du passeport de mon animal/de me remettre un certificat officiel prouvant que vous avez traité mon animal. Vous devez indiquer le jour et l'heure du traitement. 
I already have an official certificate for my pet to re-enter the UK. I got it from my vet in the UK. Do you want to see it? 
J'ai déjà un certificat officiel pour le retour de mon animal au Royaume-Uni. Je l'ai obtenu chez mon vétérinaire au Royaume-Uni. Voulez-vous le voir? 
My cat/dog has been vaccinated against rabies and successfully blood tested. 
Mon chat/chien a été vacciné contre la rage. On lui a ensuite fait une analyse de sang, avec un résultat satisfaisant.
My vet took the blood sample for the blood test on .......
Mon vétérinaire a fait le prélèvement pour l'analyse de sang le ......
Can you give me an EU pet passport/official entry certificate for travel to the UK under the Pet Travel Scheme? 
Pouvez-vous me délivrer un passeport UE pour animal de compagnie/un certificat officiel d'autorisation d'importation de mon animal au Royaume-Uni dans le cadre du Programme de voyage des animaux de compagnie ? 
Official certificates are supplied in France by the SNVEL
Les certificats officiels sont fournis en France par le SNVEL.
My pet is not resident in France. Therefore it does not have to be tattooed
Mon animal ne réside pas en France. Il n'a donc pas besoin d'être tatoué.


----------



## runnach (Aug 16, 2011)

Very useful, a further suggestion print it out and take it with you.

Pronouncing French seems to be an art form (and one lost on me the grammar is really difficult)

I reckon you could get your passport done without speaking a work just pointing to the sentences :lol-061:

 All part of the holiday 

Channa


----------



## Neckender (Sep 7, 2011)

I have brought the Advantix to day from the vets, we sail to France on Sat morning, do I apply the solution before we go or does the vet administer it before we return home.

Thanks John.


----------



## SWW (Sep 7, 2011)

*Taking the dog to France is easy once you have one it.*



lotty said:


> Hi all,
> My husband and I are considering our first venture over/under the water (maybe into France) with our pooch. I have read bits about the pet passport laws being relaxed in Jan 2012 so may leave it till next year but im still a bit confused?
> Will I still need to see a vet in France before i return to the UK?
> 
> ...


 
We take our dog to a vet at the Clinic des Salines in Calais.  They do a lot of dogs returning to the U.K and are very careful with the documentation. The dog has a health check and a tablet for foxworm etc.  The vet will wrap the pill in ham etc if you bring it along. You then have a 24 hour wait until you cross to U.K. and you must cross before 48 hours has passed.
If you go to the vet at 9.30 am on a monday you can't cross until 9.30 am on tuesday and you must travel before 9.30 am wednesday. 
You can park in the large square outside the vet and I think it cost about 40 euros for the vet visit.
It does mean you have a day to kill around Calais but after a long journey it is not too bad to have a day taking it easy.
Some people go to vets a day from the ferry port and spend the next day driving.  This seems a good idea but we really like the vet and feel confident that we have reached the port and that we have had no problems with the paperwork.  
The dog seems very welcome all over France, Germany and Italy (need a muzzle in Venice, but I have seen many without)


----------



## cooljules (Sep 8, 2011)

SWW said:


> We take our dog to a vet at the Clinic des Salines in Calais.  They do a lot of dogs returning to the U.K and are very careful with the documentation. The dog has a health check and a tablet for foxworm etc.  The vet will wrap the pill in ham etc if you bring it along. You then have a 24 hour wait until you cross to U.K. and you must cross before 48 hours has passed.
> If you go to the vet at 9.30 am on a monday you can't cross until 9.30 am on tuesday and you must travel before 9.30 am wednesday.
> You can park in the large square outside the vet and I think it cost about 40 euros for the vet visit.
> It does mean you have a day to kill around Calais but after a long journey it is not too bad to have a day taking it easy.
> ...


 
i take my dog to germany, and get the vet visit done there so a nice drive back to france and still plenty of time.

vets near the port charge a absolute fortune to people.....i cant belive people are willing to pay it.

for me, when i get into france, i want to get out of it as quick as i can!!!  me dont like the french lol


----------



## Trippytinker (Sep 8, 2011)

Regarding protection from mozzi & sandflies whilst on the Continent we use a Scalibor collar. They are easily obtained from the vet or, often cheaper online.(approx £10). They last 3 months & are waterproof.
Last month used vet in Calais 49 euro, no app't & English speaking.


----------



## cooljules (Sep 8, 2011)

Trippytinker said:


> Regarding protection from mozzi & sandflies whilst on the Continent we use a Scalibor collar. They are easily obtained from the vet or, often cheaper online.(approx £10). They last 3 months & are waterproof.
> Last month used vet in Calais 49 euro, no app't & English speaking.


 
49eu??? ouch.   was 17 in germany (and that was inc a long health check as ugly arthur has a v bad heart)

the meds i was charged at cost, 20p equiv.


----------



## runnach (Sep 8, 2011)

trikerman said:


> I have brought the Advantix to day from the vets, we sail to France on Sat morning, do I apply the solution before we go or does the vet administer it before we return home.
> 
> Thanks John.


 
Actually that is a good question.

In my opinion the answer is as follows if you are visiting the south coast of France you need to apply the Advantix before hand purely and simply to protect the hound from Mosquitos.

If you are stopping further north say for example the Dordogne or Ardeche then perhaps not as critical.

Whether a vet is prepared to administer what you have bought and put his/her name to the passport, is another question.

Also dont forget on the way home part of the treatment that must be given is for worms which Advantix doesnt cover 

Channa


----------



## wolfie69 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi,

We have been taking our Dog over to France for about 4 years and so long as you follow the rules it is very simple.

This year we stopped at an Aires in the town of Arques, part of the Municiple Camping site (two Euros per night).

The Vet is just off the main Square. General De Gaulle Ave.

The Vet charged 45 Euro's  - he said the UK were discussing the need for this as the Fox Tick was already in the UK.

We used to holiday All Inclusive still we got the dog and Kids cried when we took him, first year to Kennels, second year to a Friends and constantly asked if I would call home and see how the dog was - I didn't.

But the French love him (Chocolate Lab), and it would seem every Motorhome has a dog - most beaches don't allow dogs on in the Summer - which is fine as we don't want a wet dog in the Van anyway!

If you haven't got a Pet Passport you need to do it NOW, look at the time lines.

Cheers


----------



## cooljules (Sep 8, 2011)

wolfie69 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have been taking our Dog over to France for about 4 years and so long as you follow the rules it is very simple.
> 
> ...


 
er..........no  one in their right mind would get one now, just wait until 1st jan


----------



## wolfie69 (Sep 9, 2011)

Cooljules - I think you have missed the point (or maybe I have).

The Pet Passport is for the control of Rabies - that is not being discussed.

Every Pet brought into the UK will have to show it is immunized against Rabies.

If you wait until the 1st Jan - and your pet fails to get the required immunity at the 6 months check - you will have wait a further six months before you can return to the UK.

The change of legislation (I believe ) was for the need to have the Tick treatment 48hrs before returning to the UK.

http://www.defra.gov.uk/news/2011/06/30/new-rules-pet-passports/

Reading this it removes the 6mths wait - but still the need for a Pat Passport

Cheers
Matthew


----------



## cooljules (Sep 9, 2011)

wolfie69 said:


> Cooljules - I think you have missed the point (or maybe I have).
> 
> The Pet Passport is for the control of Rabies - that is not being discussed.
> 
> ...


 
thats what i was trying to say, frm jan 1st, there is no check....have the jab for rabies then 3 weeks later just travel.  no waiting for the 6 month result


----------



## wolfie69 (Sep 9, 2011)

Agreed - that's what I think


----------



## cooljules (Sep 9, 2011)

wolfie69 said:


> Agreed - that's what I think


 
ah ok.


----------



## zipnolan (Sep 10, 2011)

print this off, may be of use ....


PETS: Useful French phrases
This is a list of phrases that you may find useful when you visit a French-speaking vet, e.g. when you take your pet to a vet to be treated against ticks and a tapeworm before you enter the UK. 
I am travelling back to the UK with my cat/dog/ferret under the Pet Travel Scheme
Je retourne au Royaume-Uni avec mon chat/chien/furet dans le cadre du Programme de voyage des animaux de compagnie (PVAC) [Pet Travel Scheme - PETS].
Can you read my pet's microchip? Do you have a microchip reader? The microchip is located here (point where the microchip is). 
Pouvez-vous lire la micropuce de mon animal? Avez-vous un lecteur de micropuce? La puce est ici (montrez du doigt l'endroit où se trouve la puce). 
My pet has to be treated against ticks and tapeworms (Rhipicephalus sanguineus and Echinococcus multilocularis). Can you do this? 
Mon animal doit être traité contre les tiques et les ténias (Rhipicephalus sanguineus et Echinococcus multilocularis). Pouvez-vous le faire?
The treatment for ticks must be an acaricide licensed for use against ticks. A tick collar is not acceptable. The treatment for tapeworms must contain praziquantel. 
Le traitement contre les tiques doit être un acaricide agréé pour une utilisation contre les tiques. Un collier antiparasitaire contre les tiques n'est pas acceptable. Le traitement contre les ténias doit contenir du praziquantel. 
You will need to complete sections VI and VII of my pet's passport/give me an official certificate to show that you have treated my pet. You must record the day and time that you did the treatment. 
Je dois vous demander de remplir les sections VI et VII du passeport de mon animal/de me remettre un certificat officiel prouvant que vous avez traité mon animal. Vous devez indiquer le jour et l'heure du traitement. 
I already have an official certificate for my pet to re-enter the UK. I got it from my vet in the UK. Do you want to see it? 
J'ai déjà un certificat officiel pour le retour de mon animal au Royaume-Uni. Je l'ai obtenu chez mon vétérinaire au Royaume-Uni. Voulez-vous le voir? 
My cat/dog has been vaccinated against rabies and successfully blood tested. 
Mon chat/chien a été vacciné contre la rage. On lui a ensuite fait une analyse de sang, avec un résultat satisfaisant.
My vet took the blood sample for the blood test on .......
Mon vétérinaire a fait le prélèvement pour l'analyse de sang le ......
Can you give me an EU pet passport/official entry certificate for travel to the UK under the Pet Travel Scheme? 
Pouvez-vous me délivrer un passeport UE pour animal de compagnie/un certificat officiel d'autorisation d'importation de mon animal au Royaume-Uni dans le cadre du Programme de voyage des animaux de compagnie ? 
Official certificates are supplied in France by the SNVEL
Les certificats officiels sont fournis en France par le SNVEL.
My pet is not resident in France. Therefore it does not have to be tattooed
Mon animal ne réside pas en France. Il n'a donc pas besoin d'être tatoué.


----------

